# POSTMATES i get tips 98% of the time



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

I was looking at my postmates history for this month, i hardly see any delivery without a tip
Wow i may switch back to doing it, instead of UberEats.
Postmates it's easier for me too,cuz they have a good system for cyclists, i like Ubereats mainly because they give me more orders, but postmates is actually awesome, wow i made more money with them this month, i got average $8 per delivery, i guess i will rest Uber.
I am forreal, god bless Postmate customers
Also another reason i love ubereats, their customer service is super nice and quick to respond.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

How could you lose with their logo having a bicycle in it?


----------

